# Dry Eyes, Tinnitis, and Prolotherapy



## Guest (Feb 20, 1999)

This is a great site. Glad I found it. Need to know if anyone has experienced and found any relief for very dry eyes. Mine are to the point that I have to stay still with a cool rag over them most of the time. Been to eye specialists, can't find the problem. Had my tear ducts plugged, didn't help. Use bottle after bottle of eye drops. I take Paxil, Trazadone, Hydrocodone and ortho-est (hormone). Could any of these meds be causing my problem. I never see anyone post about dry eyes, and if they do, they don't seem as bad as mine. Also wanted to know if anyone has had prolotherapy/ Read a post on another message board and hve been writing to a guy who had the injections in his fascial muscles and his tinnitis disappeard. Know anything about this. He swears it works. I will ask my dr. about it, but know it is not conventional and hurts a lot. Hope to hear from someone who maybe is going through the same thing and has found some relief. Thanks. Suzanne


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Stayed tuned to the state of WI. Our governor and would be presidential candidate has tintinitus and every so often a news report comes out about that. Perhaps if he gets the money to throw his hat into the ring, more info about tintinitus will be flowing.My husband did have dry eyes a few years back. I'll ask if he remembers if anything helped. Men don't talk much. He maybe is just still living with it and that is why he is crab man. I can tell you that they did chnage him from paxil to zoloft though.


----------

